# Ribs smoked at 225 over 5 hours then fire died



## Cuauhtli1312 (May 28, 2018)

I started smoking some ribs last night, put them on the smoker around 10:30pm, temperature was at 225. I woke up around 3:50am and it was still going strong around 230-240 degrees, added more charcoal and wood, and went back to bed. Woke up late around 930, and fire was out and temperature down. Internal temp was at 40 this morning, I started it back up and is at 250 degrees. It cooked properly for a good 5 or 6 hours like I normally do, was just trying to do a long 10 or 12 hour smoke. Is it still good?


----------



## Cuauhtli1312 (May 28, 2018)

Scratch that, it was 40° C, so about 100° F


----------

